# [SOLVED] laptop keeps rebooting itself



## dante0119 (Jul 11, 2010)

my laptop has just started to reboot over and over and i really dont know what to do. my laptop was working perfectly last night and i did not download anything on it last night. it is a hp pavilion entertainment pc. please help im going crazy here.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop keeps rebooting itself*

tap f8 when booting and from the options try

last known good configuration

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

use the hatachi one


----------



## dante0119 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: laptop keeps rebooting itself*

i tried that right now but it keeps rebooting itself


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop keeps rebooting itself*

have you checked the hard drive yet


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: laptop keeps rebooting itself*

Hi

Try as much of this as you can

*Fault Finding Procedure*


----------



## dante0119 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: laptop keeps rebooting itself*

thanks night shift i read it and it worked


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: laptop keeps rebooting itself*

Good news. Glad to help.


----------

